# ITALY, Craco: the ghost town !



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

enjoy the biggest italian ghost town: Craco !
the ancient medieval town is unfortunately slowly crambling since 1963, when a big and fast landslide has made escape the whole population...

















































































ghost, maybe.....?



























the ancient church...


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome!!


----------



## RGV (Apr 27, 2006)

Beautiful.

When was this village abandoned, and why?


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

RGV said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> When was this village abandoned, and why?


in 1963, there was a landslide.


----------



## kingsdl76 (Sep 1, 2007)

Shezan said:


> in 1963, there was a landslide.


When was this village established?....it looks ancient, even by European standards.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning medieval city!!!!!!


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

_Wow, very interesting pictures!_


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

kingsdl76 said:


> When was this village established?....it looks ancient, even by European standards.


craco was a medieval town...the castle was builded in XIII century, by the way :cheers:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Cool!

But where's the ghosts? :?


----------



## ingstad (Nov 6, 2007)

So Ghostbusters3 will be here! 

Good images.


----------



## BaRrZaKh (Jul 15, 2007)

cool pics!!

it look like the middle east.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

fascinating :happy: :yes:


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

great pictures, what a shame for the town.


----------



## BlackLukes (Sep 2, 2007)

Bond James Bond said:


> Cool!
> 
> But where's the ghosts? :?


Look at the nineth photo, on the right.. those things seem ghosts..


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Good photos.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks to everyone appreciating :bowtie:
more pics are coming soon


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

amazing location :shocked:


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful, hope it can be restored!


----------



## Pallo_3 (Aug 6, 2007)

good place to go to have sex


----------



## jeff37911 (Nov 14, 2007)

Go rent or see the film "Christ Stopped at Eboli". Many of the scenes were shot in Craco. BTW, the film (and the book upon which it was based) are both masterpieces.


----------

